# Green Pans



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

My parents bought a set of these a while back and love them. Then my sister bought them, too. Today, I got a package delivered and my parents bought me a 6 piece set for Christmas. The set includes an 11 inch square grill pan, a 9.5 inch fry pan, a 2 qt. sauce pan with glass lid, and a 5 qt Dutch oven with lid that also fits the fry pan. 

Anyway, I was wondering if any of you have used these pans. I'm so anxious to try them out...particularly the grill pan since I've never used one and have been wanting one for the longest time. Too bad I've already started soup for tonight's dinner!


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

I tried their skillets and was very disappointed. Food stuck more than half the time, the pans are too lightweight to heat evenly, and the nonstick surface started to disintegrate after about 5 or 6 uses. I thought the overall quality was something appropriate for a Walmart sales bin.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I never heard of these before today when I saw a commercial for them. I was going to ask about them - no need to now. Thanks for your comments. Anyne else have experience with this cookware?

shel


----------



## bbally (Jan 2, 2005)

Don't know about the cookware. But I did uncover about 15 different Chinamen posting fake positive reviews. Tracked it all the way to the IP address of the CEO of the company that manufacturers them in Hong Kong.

Nothing manfg in China is GREEN. Period!

CEO did respond that Greenpan Ltd in Belguim did not employ the people posting the fake positive reviews.

E-mailed Todd English, and his PR firm. No response. 

E-mailed and left several voice mails for comment on the fake repsonses on the HSN site. No response.

I have all 45 IP address if anyone wants them.


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

bbally, check your PM's. Thanks.:chef:


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Can you say plausible deniability?

I knew you could.


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

Well, I haven't used them all yet but I have used the 9.5 inch skillet a few times.........making pizza sauce, cooking onions, green peppers, and garlic, and browning ground beef. So far, nothing has stuck and it cleans up so easily. I'm satisfied but I will know more as time goes by.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Gee, I thought Greenpan was the retired chief of the Federal Reserve! 

Mike


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

LOL @ Mike!

I have fried eggs in the skillet. I tried it first with no oil or butter which worked ok but I prefer a little butter so I just rubbed the bottom with butter, not enough to puddle and cooked. The eggs turned out really well.

I used the grill pan to cook some ground round hamburgers and again, no problems with sticking. I'm really enjoying these pans but to be honest, I am afraid to be as rough with them as I am most of my old cheap cookware. Only time will tell how well they actually hold up to cooking.


----------



## brada (Dec 20, 2011)

Hello: We bought a set (3) Green pans in 2008.  We bought them on sale but thought they would be a good replacement for our old non stick pans.  The units failed one after the other over a period of less than 3 years.  I have had non stick pans for many years..15 and more.  I store them with paper towels between, never over heat them and properly clean them without abrasives.  Each of the pans started sticking to the point that they had to be soaked overnight to get clean.  

After many e-mails and a few calls,  I was directed to a distributor in Canada who would listen to my complaints..and they replaced the units after I sent them to the distributor at my cost. The units have a 2 year warranty and I was past the warranty period.  I questioned who in their right mind would buy a set of pans that would only last 2 years????   Interesting to note that what they replaced the units with was a higher grade of pan..'professional grade'.  They are thicker, and heavier and they seem to be working fine.  I seasoned the pans with cooking oil and never use any abrasives.  Hopefully these will last longer!


----------

